# Drip Rail Thoughts Please



## smokeysmoo (6 Jun 2020)

So after painting the concrete panels and treating the fence panels to a coat of fence fluid stuff, after the recent rain we've now got runs below the fence panels.







TBH there were runs on the panels before I painted them, but I think I naively thought the rain would just run off the newly painted surfaces 

I'm thinking I should fit some sort of drip rail to prevent this happening, but don't know what would be best to use.

Is it worth just putting a strip of wood there with a groove in, (but that will obviously need treating as well), or is there a plastic or metal option that would be better?

Any ideas welcomed. 

T.I.A.


----------



## neil_merseyside (6 Jun 2020)

You really can't have a gutter on a fence, that way lies madness. Paint the concrete darker?


----------



## midlife (6 Jun 2020)

Plant something bigger to hide the concrete?


----------



## OldShep (6 Jun 2020)

Is the gap big enough to slide some DPC under the rails and leave it proud of the wall by a couple of inches?


----------



## Bazzer (6 Jun 2020)

I'd use masking tape and either create a lip for drips to land away from the concrete, or masking tape and newspaper to absorb the drips. Once the preserver is dry, just tear the tape off. Also, where possible, pick your weather conditions.


----------

